# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  تمارين على imple past , past con , past perfect

## الوسادة

*

تمارين ممتعة و يمكنك التأكد من أجوبتك 



هنا 


هنا 


هنا 


هنا


هنا 


هنا 


مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## (dodo)

:SnipeR (21):  :Eh S(17): 
مشكووووووورة

----------


## shams spring

الله يعطيكي العافية 
وانشالله الكل بستفيد منها

----------


## rand yanal

مشكورة الموضوع قيم .. نااااااااس كتير بحاجته إنشالله الكل بستفيد ..  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## Kasmoo

مشكورة الوسادة الله يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يعني هـ الشغلات كتير مهمة بكل المراحل الدراسية بـ النسبة لمادة الانجليزي تعبك رائع يا عمري

----------

